# Sending MMS with wifi enabled issue



## 404 ERROR (Jan 29, 2012)

I haven't been able to send any MMS while I am on wifi. Hasn't been working since I got my phone, still doesn't work. Basically what happens while you're on wifi is, you try to send a picture message and it stays at "sending" and never sends it.
After searching for solutions, I found out that the way to do it is to either turn on data or turn on, then off, airplane mode.

It's definitely annoying, is there any fix for this? I'm sure I'm not alone as I'm seeing these kinds of posts almost everywhere.

I rather not use a custom app like handcent.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Works on Axiom,... maybe a ROM dependent thing?

From your sig, it looks like your running AOKP 23. I really tried to make myself like AOKP, but I found a bug every day. Try Axiom or Pete's and see if you still have the problem.


----------



## 404 ERROR (Jan 29, 2012)

DHO said:


> Works on Axiom,... maybe a ROM dependent thing?
> 
> From your sig, it looks like your running AOKP 23. I really tried to make myself like AOKP, but I found a bug every day. Try Axiom or Pete's and see if you still have the problem.


Nah. Definitely not the rom. Had it since on stock rom and stock kernels when I wasn't even aware of what rooting/flashing was.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

You cannot send mms over wifi, you need connection to your carrier to send it. If you want to send mms over wifi, Google Voice works great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> You cannot send mms over wifi, you need connection to your carrier to send it. If you want to send mms over wifi, Google Voice works great.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Google voice isn't capable of MMS unless you're on Sprint.


----------



## 404 ERROR (Jan 29, 2012)

RMarkwald said:


> You cannot send mms over wifi, you need connection to your carrier to send it. If you want to send mms over wifi, Google Voice works great.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I thought MMS were sent via the mobile connection (I'm not sure what it's called, but whatever allows phone calls and normal SMS). I didn't have any data/wifi connection on my old EnV Touch and they sent perfectly fine.

Can anyone enlighten me? Thanks!


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Google voice isn't capable of MMS unless you're on Sprint.


I stand corrected there. Thank you.

I am on wifi over 12 hours a day, but whenever I send an mms, you see the data icon for the signal bars do its thing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

404 ERROR said:


> I thought MMS were sent via the mobile connection (I'm not sure what it's called, but whatever allows phone calls and normal SMS). I didn't have any data/wifi connection on my old EnV Touch and they sent perfectly fine.
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me? Thanks!


If you had mobile connection, that's how it would have been sent.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 404 ERROR (Jan 29, 2012)

RMarkwald said:


> If you had mobile connection, that's how it would have been sent.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


So it's just a different approach to sending these kinds of messages?


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

I am on AOKP Build 25 and I don't have this problem....but I have heard of it before. I just sent 3 different MMS to different people before posting this and they go out and deliver fine....

Sorry I'm not more help.


----------



## 404 ERROR (Jan 29, 2012)

GrandMasterB said:


> I am on AOKP Build 25 and I don't have this problem....but I have heard of it before. I just sent 3 different MMS to different people before posting this and they go out and deliver fine....
> 
> Sorry I'm not more help.


That's fine. At least it narrows the culprit down a bit.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

GrandMasterB said:


> I am on AOKP Build 25 and I don't have this problem....but I have heard of it before. I just sent 3 different MMS to different people before posting this and they go out and deliver fine....
> 
> Sorry I'm not more help.


Over wifi? Do you have your mobile connection disabled? I just sent two mms to my gf, I am connected to wifi, but when I sent it the in/out bars for 3g activate, so it is not using wifi, but my mobile connection.

AOKP v25 as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> You cannot send mms over wifi, you need connection to your carrier to send it. If you want to send mms over wifi, Google Voice works great.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I just tested. You can definitely send SMS + MMS on Wifi. I do have google voice installed,... but I do not think that is a factor.


----------



## 404 ERROR (Jan 29, 2012)

Yep. Been about 10 minutes, still not sending.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I just sent the sixth one, connected to wifi, but the signal bars show no arrows for activity the entire time it sends using GoSMS. However, the signal bar arrows for what would be my poor 3g come alive.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

RMarkwald said:


> Over wifi? Do you have your mobile connection disabled? I just sent two mms to my gf, I am connected to wifi, but when I sent it the in/out bars for 3g activate, so it is not using wifi, but my mobile connection.
> 
> AOKP v25 as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No. My apologies. The problem I have read before was problems sending MMS with wifi enabled. I did not realize the OP was actually trying to send mms over wifi. Afaik that's not even possible and I don't even know how, nor would want to, disable my mobile connection.

Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

GrandMasterB said:


> No. My apologies. The problem I have read before was problems sending MMS with wifi enabled. I did not realize the OP was actually trying to send mms over wifi. Afaik that's not even possible and I don't even know how, nor would want to, disable my mobile connection.
> 
> Sorry for the misunderstanding.


No, it's cool. I misunderstood too. I apologize as well. The OP cannot send a mms while connected to wifi, not over wifi, that's what I misunderstood. OP, have you tried different radios yet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Sending


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Sent + confirmed receipt


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

DHO said:


> I just tested. You can definitely send SMS + MMS on Wifi. I do have google voice installed,... but I do not think that is a factor.


Yes, I can send on wifi as well, just won't go over wifi. That is where I misunderstood.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 404 ERROR (Jan 29, 2012)

I am actually getting confused over what you guys are getting confused over now.









Let me try to clarify. When I have wifi enabled, I cannot send any MMS. I'm not trying to send it over wifi as that would be impossible as stated by GrandMasterB (I would think. SMS/MMS is a mobile connection thing.)

In order for me to send an MMS, I must disable wifi, turn on 3g/4g, and then it will send. My problem is I don't want to have to turn off wifi and enable 3g/4g whenever I send an MMS. I've been seeing this problem in other sites so I'm pretty sure I am not alone.



RMarkwald said:


> Over wifi? Do you have your mobile connection disabled? I just sent two mms to my gf, I am connected to wifi, but when I sent it the in/out bars for 3g activate, so it is not using wifi, but my mobile connection.


When I send an MMS, I don't see the in/out bars. I'm guessing that when I send an MMS it's not going over the mobile connection for some reason.

Thank you guys for your help!

EDIT: Bit more info to clarify again. I CAN call people and send SMS. It's just MMS.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Remember one thing also...SMS is done over your cell signal. Meaning your phone calls and SMS use the same way to transmit/receive gateway...for lack of a better term. 
Whereas, MMS is used over your data connection. So it sounds like there's an issue with the messaging app not being able to effectively connect with data to send whatever file you're trying to send. Unless you do the data toggling thing. Which if you turn off data in settings just because you're on wifi....nobody can send an MMS. You still need data enabled. Everything else will use wifi. But that MMS must use mobile data. 
If a fully stock ROM had issues along with other developed ROMs, then its most likely one of three things....defective phone, defective sim card or a problem with your connection to VZW's network. 
I had a similar problem with my Bionic. Phone was fine. Sim card was fine. Fully stock. Finally called customer service and they connected me to a level 2 tech rep who found a problem with my phone number not being able to route the MMS through the network. He could see my phone sending the MMS, but then it got lost coming into VZW's network. Thus the phone never was able to return a ping saying "hey, message sent. Let's wait for more info." And the phone would just being sitting there with the sending icon forever. 
Not saying its the final answer, but definitely something to keep in mind if nothing else "software" related works.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Just reading a bit more into what you posted... are you turning OFF your mobile data when you turn ON wifi? 
Because if that's what you're doing, that MMS will NEVER send. 
Theoretically, when you turn on wifi, you shouldn't have to worry about mobile data as Android manages that on its own. 
MMS must use mobile data...no matter what.

So if you are NOT turning off mobile data when you turn on wifi, then its a good chance the issue lies in one of the three things I mentioned in my first post.


----------



## 404 ERROR (Jan 29, 2012)

BootAnimator said:


> Just reading a bit more into what you posted... are you turning OFF your mobile data when you turn ON wifi?
> Because if that's what you're doing, that MMS will NEVER send.
> Theoretically, when you turn on wifi, you shouldn't have to worry about mobile data as Android manages that on its own.
> MMS must use mobile data...no matter what.
> ...


This was it. Thank you! I usually turn it off because I don't want to accidentally waste battery when I turn off wifi.

This thread can be closed now.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome! Glad the issue was simple!!


----------

